# rack and roll roof racks any good? any other roof racks??



## hobiehead (Jun 8, 2013)

hey guys  ive just bought myself a hobie outback as i do most of my fishing by myself i load the yak onto the car .... and at 30kg its not all that easy!! im looking at buying a roof rack system called rack and roll where a bar extends off your current roof racks so you can lift half the weight and simply push it on. now ive tried to source info on people who have them watching videos on you tube and well can really find much at all. has anyone got these and or know of any other roof racks or other ways i can load the yak without such an effort! thanks guys any help would be great  tight lines!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

I've been using a rack n roll for over a couple of years now for loading my Revo on most occasions. I attach it to the rear rack and place Kayak beside the car. I lift the back and place it on the extended bar. Whilst in that position i walk to the front and lift i it and simply manouevre the yak onto both racks. A non-slip pad of dense foam is useful on ashphalt or concrete surfaces to prevent the yak from sliding forward as you lift the rear end.

The system is simple. The rackn roll clips to the existing roof rack.It is easy to store, easy to affix and to detach. It comes with a felt type pad that is placed on the roof when affixing and removing the gizmo to prevent scratches.

My Hobie dealer actually demonstrated it to me on my car before i purchased it. That was a good idea. For an Outback it would be ideal.

DIY alternatives exist using various methods to attach an extendable tent pole or bar but I have never regretted the RnR.

cheers

rob


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

robsea said:


> DIY alternatives exist using various methods to attach an extendable tent pole or bar but I have never regretted the RnR.


DIY suggestions

viewtopic.php?f=95&t=2798

viewtopic.php?f=95&t=20590


----------



## CET (Dec 19, 2012)

When I, with my other half went to a show recently, they were demonstrating a hydraulic lift system where you load the kayak on the cradle, strap it on and it has lifters to assist in putting it up onto the roof.

My wife must have had a stroke of madness, because she offered to buy me one.

However I turned down her offer, madness must have been catching, because there are lots of times when side loading a yak is not possible, where I live anyway.

In the metro area most of the beaches are blocked to vehicles, only being accessible via a car park with parallel parking, ie someone is, or may be parked along side you. This makes the side loading of a kayak impossible.

I have never met a situation where I could not load my kayak on by sliding it up from the rear.

Pete


----------



## Trumpet1 (Apr 26, 2013)

deleted


----------



## BigPete68 (Oct 7, 2012)

I use a rack and roll to load my Outback onto my Falcon Wagon as well as onto my Sprinter Van. Works great  . Also use a home made version to load onto my trades trailer come single mans camper. Yeah I can load the Outback on any of my rigs without the loader however it's just a whole lot easier (and I am a big lad) and better for you if you don't lift large weight above your shoulders. Trust me regardless of your age or fitness level, years of adventures and hard yakka catches up on you and I have a very dodgy back, hips and knee to attest to a misspent youth :? .


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

I have been using Rack and Roll with upright support bar for Adventure Island and Wilderness system sea kayak. Don't need the upright support bar for the sea kayak but I would suggest it for the Hobie. Money well spent avoiding car damage.


----------



## mrsnapperman (Oct 1, 2008)

I have not had a good experience with the rack and roll. I got one about 18 months ago when I swapped the old subie for a newer X-trail. My block/drive is uneven so you are always loading/unloading on some sort of slope. With the R&R on the high side of the car parked with the slope running drivers to passenger the yak wants to slide onto the body of the car. On the other side the yak wants to slide off. Trying to unload after about the third time using it, the Revo slid with me holding the rear. The end of the R&R got caught in the drive well. Luckily it all ended with no damage to the car, only a broken rudder pin as I had to throw the yak off the top.
The R&R got returned promptly, the guys I bought it off took it back for a refund of $100 (bought 135).
Couple of observations, the aluminium bar is not strong enough and flexes under weight. If I had one I would insert a smaller diameter bar within the main one for extra strength. These can be purchased from bunnings. 
Since the R&R I have bought some cradles and I load the yak from the rear using a homemade welded T-bar which fits into the Hayman Reece Tow slot. Loading the yak has been made simple now. Will try to post a pic at some point


----------



## mrsnapperman (Oct 1, 2008)

zz


----------



## hobiehead (Jun 8, 2013)

hey guys thanks alot for your comments sounds like the rack and roll besides the one comment sounds like the go i know there are a few assists roof racks on sale at the moment and trying to work out the best one is what im doing. there are these ones called k-racks the stick to the back of your car and you push the yak up from behind they didnt seem like a bad idea either tho i want to load the yak upside down as i think its a better way of transporting so the rack and roll system would make it easy to do so. has anyone else that have the rack and roll system found the bar to flexible and couldnt cope under pressure? they seem pretty stable but i want to make sure before i spend the money. thanks again guys for you helpful comments


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

With a heavy yak like my AI I just bought the upright support bar. Works well.


----------



## Robz (Dec 30, 2012)

Made one myself,plenty of DIY on you tube. Never really happy with this style. Had the Outback twist in my hands and drop onto lawn a few times. Bought the Yakima Showboat and now loading and unloading a piece of cake. I've got a pajero and have now got the load and unload down pat. Spent an afternoon just loading and unloading until I ironed out the wrinkles.
Highly recommend the Showboat
Rob


----------



## Foxxy (May 12, 2008)

I've got an adventure that's pretty heavy and am just using the pro rack kayak holders. I load from the rear of the car, lifting the front only on to rest between the two angled pieces and if you put amorguard on once every three months or so, the kayak can the. Be slid on very easily. I have a dodgy back too and this has not exacerbated it at all, unlike just lifting it on as I used to. Some bright spark here gave me the tip but I can't remember who to passion the credit. Good luck!


----------



## Robz (Dec 30, 2012)

When I was using the slide bar system, I put PVC tubing over the bar to act as a roller. The Outback just rolled up easily.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

The Yakima Showboat system looks pretty neat and I can see where it may offer some advantages. I was not aware of this system so thanks for introducing me to it.

rob


----------



## hobiehead (Jun 8, 2013)

im going to try and mod up a bike rack system with a hinge so i can open the back door (hatch) so it acts both as a help to load the yak and also something to tie down on  pics will be up once done


----------

